# Pheasant Crowing Counts Down from Last Year



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Pheasant Crowing Counts Down from Last Year

North Dakota's 2007 ring-necked pheasant spring crowing count survey
revealed a 9 percent decrease statewide compared to last year, reports
Stan Kohn, upland game management supervisor for the State Game and Fish
Department.

The survey indicated crowing counts are down 8-10 percent in all areas
of the state except the northwest, which was up 10 percent from last
year. "These decreases are not large, and do not depict a major decline
in the breeding population," Kohn said.

Pheasant crowing counts are conducted each spring throughout North
Dakota. The index does not measure an entire population density, Kohn
said, but is an indicator of the pheasant population trend. Observers
drive specified 20-mile routes, stopping at predetermined intervals, and
count the number of pheasant roosters heard crowing during the stop. The
information recorded is compared to previous years' data, providing a
population trend.

The breeding rooster index still looks good compared to the last several
years. "Our breeding population remains strong, and it continues to be
as high as we have had in the last 30-40 years," Kohn said.

With average production this summer, Kohn expects a good pheasant
hunting season in many parts of the state. His only concern is what
effect, if any, the heavy rains that fell from late May through mid-June
may have had on hatching success and brood mortality. "Unfortunately,
these extremely wet conditions came at about the peak of the pheasant
hatch," he said.

Brood surveys begin in mid-July, and by mid-August biologists will have
a feel for what pheasant production was this summer. "At that time we
will be able to provide a better insight on what to expect this fall,"
Kohn said. "But as of now, early signs point toward a strong pheasant
population."


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

well, boys. how big a deal is this going to be? i assume if conditions have been good, a good hatch should "fill-in" the holes pretty much?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Crowing counts will be down even further after last nights hailstorm!!


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

what areas got hail?


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I heard the Enderlin area got hit extremely hard.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Enderlin, Ellendale, Edgeley, and everything in-between.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Not Pembina though.............. :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

the roosters aren't crowing because they are to busy leading there large number of young around!!!!

From what I have seen the numbers are great. Hopefully they can convince everyone else that we lost all of our birds, leaving more for us to hunt!


----------



## samwell7mm (Feb 5, 2003)

The Alice, Embden, and Buffalo areas were hit pretty hard by the storm Sunday evening. Almost 100% losses on the corn and soybeans. Nobody was hurt though.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I just talked to a buddy north of highway ten in Minn. that lost 33,000 acres, half of his sheds, and some equipment inside. He said that there was those metal powerline poles with 4 legs that were bent over. He said it was nuts. He said that most of the farmers in the area lost everything.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

> 33,000 acres


one guy? in mn? yeah, right... :roll:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Family.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Last year with the drought they were way easier to spot. This year, with all the cover, I hardly see a bird, but I bet there are plenty of them!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Based on last Sunday's hail, you can basically write off the corner of the state that is south of I-94 and East of 281. There may be the odd pocket of cover left standing, but the calls I've made make it sound quite bleak.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Horsager said:


> Based on last Sunday's hail, you can basically write off the corner of the state that is south of I-94 and East of 281. There may be the odd pocket of cover left standing, but the calls I've made make it sound quite bleak.


You make it sound like there isnt a corn field, shelter belt or slough bottom left standing in the SE 1/4 of the state. From what I heard the storm cut about a 12 mile wide swath...not 100 miles. If it were that drastic, Im sure plenty of people would have posted such a report.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Bagman,

He's right :wink: :wink: There is no pheasants left in that area!!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I heard all the pheasants west of that area have moved east to help their surviving relatives rebuild.

:beer:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

yep, i heard that too, SE ND has been designated as a disaster area by the governor and is up for massive Federal Aid from Washington.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Dak,

I heard all the roosters from the west were over there for the weekend, when the hail came through.

Another words, no hunting this year..

:wink:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

That is no hunting for residents, as new NR birds move into the area only NR hunters can partcipate according to Game and Fish!!!!

:beer:


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Ive already adjusted and have planned all my hunts in the Pembina area instead. :sniper:


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

I know you guys ar talking SE ND, but just as a note the seem to be pretty good on the SW side, Dad reports that the numbers look great this year, they better have some long-a**ed tails!


----------

